# Elk Migrating-5 minute video



## draw (Jan 7, 2010)

http://coloradohuntandfish.blogspot.com ... orado.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow. that was a big o heard there. There was a couple nice bulls. thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow huge herd of elk. :shock: Funny to see some of them slip and fall on the icy patch on the road.


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok how many elk with neck collars did you guys count... 8)


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ok how many elk with neck collars did you guys count... 8)


I only counted two Tex.

I was fortunate to witness something similar to this once. Truly Amazing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ok how many elk with neck collars did you guys count... 8)


I count two and three big bulls. 8)


----------



## Touch em all (Dec 2, 2009)

Impressive! Sure beats being trapped in traffic jams with other cars. I'd take that delay any day.


----------

